# Portrait of a bride



## mcap1972 (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## waday (Sep 17, 2014)

It's nice, but I'd rather see more of her and less of the wall. I find the person to be more interesting.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 17, 2014)

Welcome to the site. Not sure if you are wanting feedback or c&c on this image or just sharing.

Honestly, I think that there is too much negative space at the top and would like to see more of the Bride and her dress.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2014)

Interesting; definitely, IMO, an unusual approach.  "Bridal portrait" to me is happy, bright, and generally shows off the dress and flowers to advantage.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks perfect for a very heavy Instagram filter effect to be overlayed. This one's outside the box. Errrr....I mean, _she's within the box_...down there at the bottom of it!


----------



## NedM (Sep 17, 2014)

I have to agree; less negative space and more of the bride. 
It's a good conceptual approach but a bit of overkill, imo.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 17, 2014)

With all that extra space she looks lonely.  And maybe a little pissed -- stood up?


----------



## annamaria (Sep 17, 2014)

She looks lost and tiny.  Would have preferred to see more of her and possibly closer.


----------



## DslrGuy (Sep 29, 2014)

I agree with the rest. LOTS of negative space there. Maybe if something interesting was on the wall or something but the wall basically dwarfs her. She also has a look that seems to be creating an emotion that doesn't have a "joyous" feel but that may just be me.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 29, 2014)

On my browser I only saw the top half first - a brick wall.
only after I scrolled down did I see the bride.  Way too much brick wall and everything everyone else said ^^^


----------



## Designer (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I'm getting the vibe here.  

Well done!


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 29, 2014)

Karsh. Pablo Casals.

Not saying this one works, but bleating along about negative space etc is just enforcement of TPF's norms, not actual criticism.


----------



## hombredelmar (Sep 29, 2014)

Liked the lighting. Care to share what type of  lighting you used?
THanks


----------



## tirediron (Sep 30, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> ...bleating along about negative space etc is just enforcement of TPF's norms, not actual criticism.


So what should have been said?  If a half-dozen people all saying they don't like a particular aspect of an image isn't criticism, then what the heck is?


----------



## mcap1972 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. It was just a window light. I was experimenting with cropping. Here is the full photo as it was composed. And the wide-angle shot so it will give you an idea about the surroundings.


----------



## photoguy99 (Oct 1, 2014)

It's completely appropriate for people to say they don't like the negative space. It's also completely appropriate to point out that this is a taste shared by many members of this community, but not necessarily by other communities.

But fair enough. Opinions are a part of critique, and I should have chosen my words differently.


----------



## blueeyepicture (Oct 4, 2014)

Amazing! Exclusive Portrait is completely looking impressive. I am really amazed to see this click. I am also one of dedicated wedding photographer but this one is really inspirational for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 8, 2014)

I love the full photo.  Not crazy about the cropped version.


----------



## pixilstudio (Oct 8, 2014)

im not crazy about the crop but if i was why not crop out the other wall seam on the right


----------



## jcwphoto (Oct 24, 2014)

mcap1972 said:


> View attachment 84589


I actually do not mind all the negative space.  I think it would work and balance better if she was off to the right, rather than the center.


----------



## Mandya (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree with other people about the negative space of the wall. Although the wall is awesome, but as a normal viewer, I would love to see more portion of people in the photo.


----------



## nicholaskong (Nov 5, 2014)

The uncropped version is much better


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 5, 2014)

As a bride's portrait it completely misses the mark for me. A total waste of memory. As an work of art ... it is fantastic. 

Gary

PS- If you you'd clone out the hanging light in the second image you have combined a bridal photo with an out of the box artistic expression and your final image would be exceptional for both genres ... brides and artistic expression.


----------



## David Jacobo (Nov 8, 2014)

Love the negative space in the non-cropped one.


----------



## vipgraphx (Nov 8, 2014)

I like the un cropped version better.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 8, 2014)

1st. WOW!

Second, I strongly disagree with most of the critiques above. The first crop, with tons of negative space is AWESOME with one complaint. I'd put her in the bottom right corner! The full length on the wall is WOW and the whole enchilada is absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## JoeW (Nov 9, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Karsh. Pablo Casals.
> 
> Not saying this one works, but bleating along about negative space etc is just enforcement of TPF's norms, not actual criticism.


Nah.  If there are TFP norms, I somehow didn't get the memo.

I think the reality of shooting weddings and bridal portraits is that in 99% of the cases, the bride (and MotB) have certain expectations and those mostly revolve around "focus on the bride and make her look spectacular."  Now, if the bride was saying "let's come up with some creative concepts that make me look pissed or alienated or especially tiny" then that's a damn fine shot--a great example of manipulating/composing the elements to send a subtle message or influence how people perceive the subject.  But if the bride was looking for pictures where she looks radiant and beautiful and "this is the best day of my life!" kind of stuff, then a very different crop and light makes sense.  Yes, it looks a lot like Yusuf Karsh.  And Karsh's style (with lots of dark surrounds and in B&W) doesn't lend itself to bridal portraits much.

As to the OP, I like the second concept much better.  I think the bride is likely to be happier with it.  It's more of an environmental portrait and it's got some interesting stuff around her.  She may still want you to crop it so she's 80% of the photo but I think you've got a good eye and found an interesting setting.  Thanks for sharing the results.

As for the first photo, if you really wanted to run with that mood (and if the bride really was eager for something a bit edgy or with a different vibe to it...ie: the negative space, dark brick wall), then you have her put on a tattoo sleeve (or a couple of fake tattoos).  Or surround her with leather clad "gang members".  And if you weren't going to reshoot, a crop where she's less centered (ala Derrel's suggestion) would fit well with the vibe of the photo.  Also, if she's just looking for a more conventional approach (i.e.: she looks beautiful), with dark hair I'd want to use a kicker of some sort so her head doesn't blend in to the dark surroundings.


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 9, 2014)

That's sort of the point. TPF norms are built around a very basic kind of commercial photography. Portraits with say nothing but make the sitter look 'good'.

This is a perfectly reasonable style but there is more to photography. Things that don't look like a couple of pretty narrow kinds. Of commercial work get panned.


----------



## Bo4key (Nov 9, 2014)

I really like the original shot, and as a part of the larger set of photos I think it's great. It really fits in well with the overall "story" of the set of photos. 

Great work!


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 9, 2014)

I realize that the absence of black in the photo is a trendy fad that hasn't gone "drop crotch pants" yet, but I can't see it as anything other than a botched exposure. I understand it's deliberate but I never have managed to figure out the fashion fad that purposefully turns something into a standard mistake. I'm too old for fads I guess; I did wear a pair of bell bottom jeans once when I was young and willing to try nearly anything to get laid -- thank heaven no photographic evidence exists.

Joe


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think a good argument could be made that it is the insistence on blacks that is the fad.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 10, 2014)

gorgeous . all of them.
I loved the wedding portraits, and I loved the first non wedding type portrait with the crop. They all work for me, for different purpose and reason. Excellent I really like this work. . Light in these is fantastic!


----------

